# Really cold all the time



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

*.*

.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmm first things that come to mind are hypothyroid or anemia? I have mild cases of both and feel cold a lot of the time too, and if I remember right they also can have a negative affect on mood. There's a few other possible causes of feeling cold all the time too like Raynaud's Disease, which is a circulatory problem. Definitely bring it up to your doc.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you changed your eating habits?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm usually cold, probably because I don't have enough fat on me. I always feel silly sititng in class with my parka on when everyone else is just wearing a t-shirt. It's worse when I'm tired, for some reason.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Same here.



pita said:


> I'm usually cold, probably because I don't have enough fat on me. I always feel silly sititng in class with my parka on when everyone else is just wearing a t-shirt. It's worse when I'm tired, for some reason.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Drusilla said:


> Hmm first things that come to mind are hypothyroid or anemia? I have mild cases of both and feel cold a lot of the time too, and if I remember right they also can have a negative affect on mood. There's a few other possible causes of feeling cold all the time too like Raynaud's Disease, which is a circulatory problem. Definitely bring it up to your doc.


Yeah, sounds like anemia to me too. But it could be other things.

I'm always really cold (especially my hands and feet) because I don't have a lot of fat on me to keep me warm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lack of activity can cause the body to shift the temperatures to places where it is needed most - the core and away from the extremities.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am like a furnace but a friend of mine is always cold. We used to work together and when it was summer and everyone was wearing short sleeved shirts, she would have her heater on at her desk, wearing a sweater. She is quite thin, maybe that is it... I wondered this myself.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Have you been sleeping enough? I'm always freezing w/o enough sleep.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Well they say depression kills your immune system (white blood cells). So maybe the combination of everything and the depression makes you less stable against fevers and infections. And when your body isnt stable it does weird things.
I dont know. im not an expert. Just something it might be?


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd consult a doctor and get a blood pressure test done. It is possible that you have low blood pressure and the circulation to your extremities is low. It could also be nothing i tend to get freezing cold feet and hand all the time, nothing is medically wrong and i have good blood pressure.


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

look up vata on google or some place like that -
as you could be a vata type person- i am.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of "cold all of the time" are we talking about? Is it 70F and you're cold while wearing shorts, or its 90F and you're wearing pants and along sleeve shirt, but still cold?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

im also rather feeling cold all the time, right now specifically cause i just ate frozen yogurt, but ya i get cold in offices with their air coolers, i remember using a winter coat many time in my office.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I'm cold all the time too. I've had my thyroid tested, I'm not anaemic, and I'm a bit of a chunkalunk so it's not lack of body fat either. 
I'm just a coldy.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

I have cold feet almost all of the time. Like, they don't just _feel_ cold. They actually _are_ cold, to the touch. They feel iced to the bone. Then in bed they get really hot and I have to kick out the blankets to cool them off.

I find when I'm stressed it's so much worse. I will then have cold ears, hands, nose and lower legs in addition to cold feet. Its a pain.

Have wondered for a while if it's an endocrine issue...

Very slim guy here


----------

